# Anyone use the CoreCommerce solution?



## johnnyr600 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello,

I have been tasked to help my in-laws redo their current website so they can sell everything from school t-shirt's to cheerleader gear and have some questions.

I'm looking for an all in one e commerce solution mostly because I do not have the time to investigate all the various solutions on the market today plus i do not want the headache involved on integrating/customizing shopping carts solutions to fit their needs.

So far, I narrowed it down to CoreCommerce as the ideal solution that would work for them.

Is anyone using CoreCommerce for their screen printing business and if so, how do you like it? Any complaints?

I searched the forum but found only a handful of posts concerning CoreCommerce.

Please let me know if anyone has any additional questions.

Thanks
John


----------

